# Loving home needed



## Dawn2 (Jan 17, 2005)

I am in Long Island, New York. I am looking for a home for my two pigeons.
One is domesticated and friendly, the other has one broken wing but is sweet.
I can no longer keep them and want them to go to someone who will give them great care.

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

Dawn

A moderator of Pigeons.com, Terry, alerted us to your need to give away your pigeons. To help find somebody who will take care of your pigeons and adopt them, i'll post to the New York groups. If we get answers there, i'll let you know here on Pigeons.biz. Would you give them to a rehabilitator, or do you want a new home for them?

How long have you had them? Did you take the hurt one to a vet? Are you sure the wing is broken? If so, it must be looked at right away. About their general health, are they eating and drinking well? What food? Rehabbers online here can help you evaluate them.

There are some good pigeon vets and rehabbers in the NYC and LI area. You can write to me directly for a list.


----------

